# Venlafaxine side effects



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

Hi

I'm currently taking 3x 75mg venlafaxine a day for PND, a couple of nights ago I noticed I was leaking what could only be milk (i hope) from one breast - I didn't even manage that post-birth   

I've just had a quick google but can't find it listed as a side effect online (i've misplaced the drugs leaflet - or someone has eaten it!   ) can you put my mind at rest?

I'm in total denial that it might be something else  its VERYVERYVERY unlikely!

Em
xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Em,

Hmmmm.... seems unusual that this would be the only side-effect that you have  

It can happen with venlafaxine but its very rare (less than 1 in 1000 people). It tends to occur at higher doses >300mg a day and is linked to increased dopamine levels which in turn increases prolactin. I'm assuming that AF is still on the scene? Would be more likely for AF to stop first rather than milk leaking!

Don't worry and just keep an eye on it for now but do go and see GP if it gets any worse (and remember that stranger things have happened   have you ruled out the impossible   ) I'm assuming GP will be reviewing the venlafaxine at some point? (should be after 6 months if this is your first episode of depression)

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply 

I've not absolutely ruled out the impossible, but having had 2 horrendous AFs since last nookie I'm really convinced i'm a long way from pg!! I did take my morning dose a little late, well, ok lunchtime, and had an early night so my evening dose was early, so it might have been because of that...  

Its being reviewed by community mental health team monthly at the mo, but was increased last month as I'm still mentally a bit (ok a lot) poo  
Not my first episode of depression though sadly, I'm well used to it, had it for about 15 years or so, just the first time i've been on this med.

Em
xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Em,

Sorry to hear about your history with depression (I should have read your signature properly   ). It's such a horrible illness   . My usual day job is working in mental health so I see a lot of it at work. Like I said an unusual side effect at the dose you are on but sounds like there could be a link especially as the dose was just increased last month (and you did take the two doses a bit closer than 12 hours apart  )

Speak to your key worker at your next appointment and see what they think. If it is a one off episode then I wouldn't worry about it but might need monitoring if it happens again (they may possibly want to check your prolactin levels) Given your history it is a good choice of drug and has quite a good record with recurrent or resistant depression, especially at higher doses so its worth sticking with it for a while longer to see if it helps.

Sending lots of     
Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Maz 

Its working the best out of the ones i've tried so far anyway, at least til i hit my own inbuilt glass ceiling, where no higher dose helps any more (keeps happening with various drugs - i seem resistant  )

Thanks again 

xx


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

Just so you know, i did a HPT yesterday for the hell of it and it was negative... oh and AF arrived too!!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Ahhhh the old tried and tested remedy   . Pee on a stick and AF will surely follow  

Well can rule that out then so looking more likely to be side effects. See what CMHT say at next check up. Sorry to hear of resistance problems, can happen where you tend to only get a partial response   Have they ever tried you on combination therapies with 2 antidepressants at lowish doses? This is often used in resistant cases where all else has failed and can sometimes show improvemnets (lifting the glass a bit higher  ) Worth asking about further down the line if venlafaxine dose increase doesn't help.

Have a hug for a   day  

Maz x


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

No i haven't tried that yet, its worth mentioning  thankyou 

It was mentioned to me several months ago by the crisis team i think, but all sorts has happened since then... I'm seeing the cons on my next appt so we'll see what he says 

Thanks for the hug and the advice 

xx


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

Just thought I'd let you know that i've been offered Lithium with my venlafaxine...

I've been sent away to think about it and have a research for myself.

xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Em,

There is good evidence for boosting antidepressants with lithium. Have seen it work quite well clinically with some of our patients. As you are probably aware though it does come with some fun side effects   and has to be closely monitored. Did your consultant give you any leaflets/info to read. If you want me to I can point you to some useful websites that might help you with your decision?

Maz x


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

He did, and i'm doing some of my own research...

however, might sound daft, but in the meantime I'm trying Fish oils... been taking them for 2 weeks and feel somehow better... a lot better... 

and much nicer than the lithium side-effects!!

I'll keep you updated 

xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Em,

Doesn't sound daft at all  There are very mixed opinions on the use of fish oils and for every trial showing they work there's one showing it doesn't   However no harm in trying it and some people do swear by it   So pleased to hear you are feeling better, touch wood it continues     

Maz x


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

I actually statred it to try to improve my dyspraxia, the bruises are getting silly... but just suddenly started feeling less fuzzy!


----------

